
Federal mandatory isolation is needed now - greg7mdp
The number of daily new cases in the US shows that we still in exponential growth (see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.worldometers.info&#x2F;coronavirus&#x2F;country&#x2F;us&#x2F;). I fear that this administration is resisting the drastic measures needed to prevent an Italy-like catastrophe. Any thoughts?
======
mimixco
America takes the phrase, "Give me liberty, or give me death" very seriously.
It's unlikely we'd be ok with massive federal clampdowns on our personal
behavior. We also are a nation of 50 states with their own (differing) rules
and governments and we aren't likely to usurp that system because of this.

